# Cougars in michigan!!!!!



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Bowhunt it and you won't regret it. Just bring a pistol from a "just in case" My friend was hunting northern MN and a mountain lion got loose like someone let it go or something and if they saw it they were supposed to shoot it. See if you can get permission to take your cougar


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

yea, will do


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well i dont now the rules in michigan to hunt cougar. but last weekend he in california i saw a big a#$ cat, no joke 130 pounds and of course in the dumb [email protected]# state of california you cant hunt them so if i was u i would shoot that thing in a heart beat cause they can destroy a deer poulation in no time at all. so do what ever the h#$# u have to do to get that cat killed.


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

Cool! My buddy's grandparents here in Oklahoma have a large farm along the Canadian River. Their house is only 70 yards off the bank with thick brush in between. My buddy came in from hunting this weekend to eat lunch with his grandparents. They were eating in a room that is almost all windows around when a mountain lion came out about 5 yards from within the brush, took a look around, went back into the brush and continued on its way. He said the tail was CLEARLY long enough to differentiate it from a bobcat. They've had one or two roaming around there for the last 5-7 years from what I've been told. Anyways, my rant is done...


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

a lot of cougors have been sighted around my house in southwest mo


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Shoot em


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

PlainsRedneckOK said:


> Cool! My buddy's grandparents here in Oklahoma have a large farm along the Canadian River. Their house is only 70 yards off the bank with thick brush in between. My buddy came in from hunting this weekend to eat lunch with his grandparents. They were eating in a room that is almost all windows around when a mountain lion came out about 5 yards from within the brush, took a look around, went back into the brush and continued on its way. He said the tail was CLEARLY long enough to differentiate it from a bobcat. They've had one or two roaming around there for the last 5-7 years from what I've been told. Anyways, my rant is done...


Hold on, I thought that bobcats were the same as mountain lions and cougars?


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> Hold on, I thought that bobcats were the same as mountain lions and cougars?


no there not a bobcat is alot smaller than a mountain lion. you can really tell by the tail, a mountain lion tail is long like a cat. a bobcat tail is short, its usaly no longer than 6in. and a mountain lion usaly dosent have spots like a bobcat. a bobcat looks just like a lynk.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

cali hunter said:


> no there not a bobcat is alot smaller than a mountain lion. you can really tell by the tail, a mountain lion tail is long like a cat. a bobcat tail is short, its usaly no longer than 6in. and a mountain lion usaly dosent have spots like a bobcat. a bobcat looks just like a lynk.




Like he said and also generally mountain's are longer and are usually a tan like color, while bobcats and lynx are more grey and white with real pointy ears, that said its hard to see either in the woods unless your lucky anyways, they are pretty shy animals.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I think cats are making a comeback there are sightings were I live in IL along the Mississippi River bluffs. Lots of woods, the terrain can be pretty rough so lots of hiding places.


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Hold on, I thought that bobcats were the same as mountain lions and cougars?


no, cougars and mountain lions are the same thing, but bobcats are differant


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

Cougars have also been called catamounts(sp?) and pumas. I believe a puma may actually be a distinct species in and of itself. It's not just a melanistic cougar. However, they are similar in size, body shape/design, and overall appearance, excluding their colors.


----------



## 77bronco_ed (Dec 15, 2009)

I have heard of sightings on the west side of the state for some time now. 
News of tracks,scat and deer carcass remains that can have only been from a cat. A friend also believes that he has sighted a large cat (cougar /mountain lion) while hunting in the Gaylord area.


----------



## Lazurus21 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Cougars*

Before you shoot one you might want to take a pause, Cougars/Mt Lions are Fed. protected unless that State or/and you have a Tag to kill one. I don't know if anyone has delt w/ thw Fed fish and Game but if you want to see the new Fed Prison in Illinois, I would not shoot one.


----------



## 5dot (Apr 12, 2006)

*cougars*

you can not shoot them. in the dnr hunting book its says they are protected


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

My friend has a pack of hounds and we run them and shoot some of them here in az.


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

Lazurus21 said:


> Before you shoot one you might want to take a pause, Cougars/Mt Lions are Fed. protected unless that State or/and you have a Tag to kill one. I don't know if anyone has delt w/ thw Fed fish and Game but if you want to see the new Fed Prison in Illinois, I would not shoot one.


i never said i was gonna just shoot one. I said i might talk to the dnr about it.


----------



## 77bronco_ed (Dec 15, 2009)

A buddy of mine said that another friend of his shot a cougar near roger city in Michigan. A picture was taken, the fellow that shot it was 6'2" and that it was bigger than him. My friend has the picture, he is going to pass it along. I'll post it once I get a hold of it. I have not seen it yet...

The story behind it, it passed his blind however after seeing it several times he realized that it was following his scent, basically tracking him... 
So he shot it. Not sure if it was reported, I'll ask more questions. 
I am going to get a hold of that picture...


THIS IS AN INTERESTING SITE...
http://www.savethecougar.org/


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

they opend up bobcat in the bottom 2 teirs of counties to shoot or trap 20
i tried to trap one but he kept stepping beside the trap pan and it wouldnt go off because the ground froze up 

but for the cougars they say you cant shoot them but if they are destroying property or atack it is fully legal to shoot one... i think dont hold my to that
but if i had kids and i saw one i would dispatch the cat

we had a buddy that has this house surronded by timber and overlooks there big pond when her wife screamed and saw a cat accrost on the pond dam
he got out the 22-.250 and was so nervous that he shot above it 
he had 2 daughters one 3 and the other 5 
he sayed it wasnt that big of a cougar but i seccond his desision to shoot at it with little kids

we hunt in the same big finger that hooks to his house and we havent seen him. dad used to pack the .44 taurus for awhile

another guy that hunts accrost the finger(you got to rember that this i couple thousand acre finger that is parts are owned by different people) saw him upwind of him and then downwind the same night and decided that that was enough and got out of the stand


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

60 lbs seem small to me for a mt lion.

Ca. has no hunting on mt. lions, nor can you bring one into the state dead or alive.


----------



## 77bronco_ed (Dec 15, 2009)

*Michigan Cougar*

Here is the picture I was trying to get a hold of... I do not know the individual, my best friend does... 
Here is a pic and the story is that accompanied it...

Cougar killed 5 miles west of Rogers City , Mi..The 
guy who shot it is 6 foot tall and weighs about 220 lbs. He was in a 
deer stand and saw the cat pass him downwind. He then saw it pass him 
upwind.. When the cat passed him again (closer this time) downwind, he 
knew that it was hunting him. So, boom.


----------



## 77bronco_ed (Dec 15, 2009)

The cat would have definetly found me... I would have **** my pants...


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

That cougar was not shot in Michigan, heres the real story.......

http://www.snopes.com/photos/hunting/mountainlion.asp


----------



## 77bronco_ed (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks,

boy am I going harass my bullcrap friend


----------

